# Loading a SubCompact in an enclosed trailer with a ramp door



## vtecvfr (7 mo ago)

Hi All:

I have a 7x14 tandem axle v nose trailer with a ramp door......

I am looking to use it to transport a subcompact tractor......something in the 3,000 lb range........

I know the trailer can handle the weight.......~5,500 lbs.........but the ramp door I believe is only rated for 1500-2000 lbs.....

I am wondering if any forum users use a similar trailer and what advice they may have to protect the ramp door when loading???

Are there any bracing ideas etc out there?

I dont really want to have to buy another trailer just for this tractor..........

Any advice would be appreciated....

Thanks,

-J


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

Have you considered a pair of rough cut hardwood planks as stringers to drive on, to spread the weight? You could also block under the ramp..but normally that will leave a mark!! B.


----------



## vtecvfr (7 mo ago)

BinVa said:


> Have you considered a pair of rough cut hardwood planks as stringers to drive on, to spread the weight? You could also block under the ramp..but normally that will leave a mark!! B.


Ya......thats one thought I had.......wondering if others might have some more insightful ideas......


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Bracing the ramp is only half of what you need to do........You will also need to do something to beef up the hinges on the ramp. You could very easily add a piece of plate or something to the ramp to take the weight but I think your hinges or however it mounts to the trailer would fail.....Does your ramp have cables that go from the ramp to the trailer on the sides?


----------

